# Plant eating fish?



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi. I am sure I have a fish eating my plants but can't be sure. Started a planted tank about 2 months ago and all seems to be going very well. BUT... every now and then a branch or several leaves are found floating at the top when I switch on the lights in the morning. Could this just be some plants not quite making it and loosing foliage? I haven't seen any fish eating them but do have a couple that only come out at night so it could be them. Where can I find a list of fish NOT to keep in a planted tank?*c/p* Thanks!!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe it was the snails.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

No snails at all. Caught the culprit and it makes me so sad because she is my favourite... My Bristle Nose Pleco!! I have been told to re home her.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If she is eating the plants its because she isn't fed enough. Or you have a lot of algae on the leaves of plants. I keep bristlenoses in planted tanks all the time with no problems.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, I am so pleased to hear that! She gets a good supply of food. Fresh and bought. My tank is newly planted so there is definitely no algae on the plants. My supplier told me to get rid of her. I thought it may just be new plants that are not making it as well as others. Most of the plants are looking great. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

While it is possible, I also keep BN plecos with plants and never have issues. Algae wafers should help. Also remember that new plants from suppliers are usually grown above water and will shed their emergent leaves as they convert.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

There are hundreds of species of fish that can be kept in planted tanks, as well as hundreds that cannot. Generally I look up each individual fish before making a decision. This is good anyways as you want to know what the care requirements of a fish are before buying it. African cichlids as a general rule are not plant tolerant. Some american cichlids (angels, discus, geos, rams) are just fine. Looking at their native habitat is a good indicator, although a few species that live with plants such as silver dollars consider plants to be breakfast salad.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Some leaves,and sometimes parts of plant(stem and all) come off plants on the regular in my tank.It doesn't slow the plants growth from what I have seen.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

I had an established aquarium for about 6 years but with plastic plants. I introduced the plants to my existing fish. Not fish to existing plants. That seems to be the problem.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

what fish do you have?Many here will tell you about there"appetite".


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

I have fiery barbs, boesmani rainbows, corys, Bolivia rams and German blue rams. Oh, and my big girl! My BN.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

That list should be fine with plants.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with jc.Believe it or not plants take longer to acclimate then fish!So probly just normal getting used to it happening.Give the plants 2-3 weeks to get used to your tank.
And don't pay no mind to old leaves and how they grow,it is all about new growth and new leaves.If you have any new sprouts or leaves then all is good usaully or at least good enough.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks. All making sense now.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank size,lights(type and temp) and some plant names and I'm sure someone will get you headed in the right direction.Most with planted tanks(low tech or high) keep lighting to 6-8 hours.The temp of bulbs should be around 6700K up to 10000K is safe.some plants need ferts(in water or root tabs) and some will do fine with fish waste.Most who are really trying for plants dose ferts.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Using flourish tabs and flourish water additives twice a week. Do a 30th% water change twice a week and clean both filters when necessary. Do not vacuum since adding new substrate. (Finding that the most difficult to get used to).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Angel said:


> Using flourish tabs and flourish water additives twice a week. Do a 30th% water change twice a week and clean both filters when necessary. Do not vacuum since adding new substrate. (Finding that the most difficult to get used to).


Well on your way!Good for you!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If the bristle nose catfish really erodes the shoots, you can even try to offer cheaper plants. Ceratopteris. Grows faster than it can be eroded by. Very soft and tasty green. The eats the catfish prefer and has no more hunger.


----------



## Angel (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that. :animated_fish_swim


----------

